#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petrochemical >  >  >  Hydrocarbon Processings Petrochemical Processes 2010 handbook

## magdyharby1

dear all

i want to share this good book

Hydrocarbon Processings Petrochemical Processes 2010 handbook 

reflects the dynamic advancements now available in licensed process technologies, catalysts and equipment. The petrochemical industry continues to apply energy-conserving, environmentally friendly, cost-effective solutions to produce products that improve the quality of everyday life. The global petrochemical industry is innovativeputting knowledge into action to create new products to that service the needs of current and future markets.

HPs Petrochemical Processes 2010 handbook is an inclusive catalog of established and leading-edge licensed technologies that can be applied to existing and grassroots facilities. Economic stresses drive efforts to conserve energy, minimize wastes, improve product qualities and, most important, increase yields and create new products.

A full spectrum of licensed petrochemical technologies is featured here; over 191 active petrochemical technologies are featured in Petrochemical Processes 2010. These include manufacturing processes for olefins, aromatics, polymers, acids/salts, aldehydes, ketones, nitrogen compounds, chlorides cyclocompounds and refining feeds. Over 40 licensing companies have submitted process flow diagrams and informative process descriptions that include economic data, operating conditions, number of commercial installations and more. Also, HPs Petrochemical Licensor Index is included. This index summarizes over 250 active petrochemical technologies from over 50 innovative petrochemical licensing companies and contact information for the licensors.

download link


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

please reply with your comments

regardsSee More: Hydrocarbon Processings Petrochemical Processes 2010 handbook

----------


## vbk

thank you very much for your sharing

----------


## ISMAIL BANZARTI

thank you very much

----------


## gateaux_boy

Thank for sharing.

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Dear magdyharby1,
Thks for the share

----------


## aseptman

thank you very much

----------


## akill3r

thanks

----------


## freedom

thank you so much

----------


## vanduong_c13

Thanks so much for you sharing. Best wish for you.

----------


## medmane

Thanks a lot man

----------


## molcito

thanks very much

----------


## icqaa

thanks very much

----------


## kuttybalu

Thank you very much for the wonderful book

See More: Hydrocarbon Processings Petrochemical Processes 2010 handbook

----------


## iqp

thanks a lot!!!

----------


## ezzo mohamed

Thanks so much for you sharing. Best wish for you.

----------


## aragorn

Thanks for sharing

----------


## fantastz

Thanks!

----------


## nguyenngan21

I love you so much
Best wish for you ^^

----------


## has123

Thanks

----------


## manojkp3@gmail.com

Many thanks Maghdy

----------


## 2803

thank u sir

----------


## Polymer

excellent!! 
thank you

----------


## samrat

Appreciate and thank you very much. As you are right in saying the advancement in Chemical processes to have the higher yield at the economically lower value. 
While discussing on this subject, I encroached upon the Synthetic Oil being used in Positive Displacement compressors compatible to Hydrocarbon gases. The HC gases have miscibility in mineral and synthetic oil. But the absorption level is higher in mineral oil compared to synthetic oil. The leading manufacturers of Synthetic oil is 1. Dow  2. Mobil and 3. CPI now bought over by Lubrizol.  I wish to have some inputs on the nature of the synthetic oil with various components of HC gases. This includes the depletion of viscosity index with respect to percent of solubility of HC into the  oil as well as relation to the operating temperature. 
If any forum members can give some insights into the realm of synthetic oil, that would be great. 
samrat

----------


## dafreak

can i have a new link for this? thanks

----------


## saeediao

thank you very much

See More: Hydrocarbon Processings Petrochemical Processes 2010 handbook

----------


## endeavor

can someone repost the link please, link not available.
thanks

----------


## welshs

Hi, I have tried your link but it does not work. Can you email the pdf of the handbook? address is shane.welsh@aon.com

----------


## alfonzob74

no such file!!  :Dispirited:

----------


## Ricardo Rodriguez Avila

Would someone be able to repost this handbook? I would like to read it.

----------


## buctljg

thanks a lot

----------


## richardzhang

thanks for sharing!

----------


## magdyharby1

I will upload it again very soon, sorry for late response.

----------


## magdyharby1

this link is for 2006 edition and i will upload recent edition soon.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

regards

----------


## os12

magdyharby1
Thanks a lot!

And yet, does anyone have Hydrocarbon Processings Petrochemical Processes 2010 handbook?
Thanks advance!

----------


## ezzo mohamed

thanks a lot

----------


## SammyRod

Thank you very much

----------


## chemi_kumar

Thanks  :Smile: 

See More: Hydrocarbon Processings Petrochemical Processes 2010 handbook

----------


## opkk

thank you very much!

----------


## trung9898

> Would someone be able to repost this handbook? I would like to read it.



Download here: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## juande86

Could you please upload the handbook again? I would appreciate it. I really need it.
Or send it to my email: juande86@hotmail.com

Thank you very much in advance!

----------


## juande86

Could you please upload the handbook again? The link doesn't work anymore, or you can send it to my email is you want, juande86@hotmail.com.
I would really appreciate.

Thanks in advance!

----------


## sabron

hey does anyone have Modeling of Processes and Reactors for Upgrading of Heavy Petroleum By Jorge Ancheyta on soft copy/pdf  ? my email is sabrina_bsingh@yahoo.com

----------


## Muhammad Hani

Does any body has following books?
1- Chemical Engineering in Practice Design, Simulation and Implementation By John Edwards
2- Modelling of Processes and Reactors for upgrading Heavy Petroleum By Jorge Ancheyta
Please Help.
I really need these books.

----------


## ssingare

Can someone provide "Hydrocarbon Processings Petrochemical Processes 2010 handbook" book again?
Thanking in advance.

----------


## sumon emam

> Download here: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



what is the password?

----------


## ghasem2010

Dear All 
I need petrochemical process of Hydrocarbon processing urgently.
Please share it for give password of link in mediafire.
GB

----------


## sumon emam

> Dear All 
> I need petrochemical process of Hydrocarbon processing urgently.
> Please share it for give password of link in mediafire.
> GB



for you:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## khalid655

thanks

----------


## colt16

> dear all
> 
> i want to share this good book
> 
> Hydrocarbon Processings Petrochemical Processes 2010 handbook 
> 
> reflects the dynamic advancements now available in licensed process technologies, catalysts and equipment. The petrochemical industry continues to apply energy-conserving, environmentally friendly, cost-effective solutions to produce products that improve the quality of everyday life. The global petrochemical industry is innovativeputting knowledge into action to create new products to that service the needs of current and future markets.
> 
> HPs Petrochemical Processes 2010 handbook is an inclusive catalog of established and leading-edge licensed technologies that can be applied to existing and grassroots facilities. Economic stresses drive efforts to conserve energy, minimize wastes, improve product qualities and, most important, increase yields and create new products.
> ...



thank you so much for the document.See More: Hydrocarbon Processings Petrochemical Processes 2010 handbook

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge gallery of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

----------


## 84105851

> dear all
> 
> i want to share this good book
> 
> Hydrocarbon Processings Petrochemical Processes 2010 handbook 
> 
> reflects the dynamic advancements now available in licensed process technologies, catalysts and equipment. The petrochemical industry continues to apply energy-conserving, environmentally friendly, cost-effective solutions to produce products that improve the quality of everyday life. The global petrochemical industry is innovativeputting knowledge into action to create new products to that service the needs of current and future markets.
> 
> HPs Petrochemical Processes 2010 handbook is an inclusive catalog of established and leading-edge licensed technologies that can be applied to existing and grassroots facilities. Economic stresses drive efforts to conserve energy, minimize wastes, improve product qualities and, most important, increase yields and create new products.
> ...



Dear magdyharby1
Download link does not work, would you please re-share the file? Do u have newer version of handbook?
or send to my mail: m.ali.gholamalian@gmail.com

----------


## sumon emam

Pls check post no. #48. The link is still working.

----------


## yzjie

Thanks very much!

----------


## shampilix

Who can share Hydrocarbon Processings Petrochemical Processes *2014* handbook?

----------


## vasucristal

pls send new link please.
srinivasancristal@hotmail.com.
advance thanks.

----------


## panneers

please provide valid link
the link is not working

----------


## safa aldin

Thank you so much though I could not download the file, if it's possible to upload it again?

----------


## Mechen

I can't download, please re-upload or sent to my mail (mechen002991@gmail.com). Thank

Do you have 2014 Petrochemical Processes Handbook.

----------


## Mikepehli

Pls if you post add the password other wise it is uselles

----------

